# Can someone take a picture of their linkage?



## TractorFool (Jul 7, 2011)

I have a MTD Yard Machine riding lawnmower from this series of mowers:

760, 761, 762, 770, 771, and 772

Could someone who has one of these models take a picture of their linkage of the throttle/choke lines to the carburator for me?

I had to clean out the carburator, but now that I'm putting it back on I can't for the life of me figure out how to put the linkage back together. 

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I hate that when this happens. Welcome to the forum TF!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I'd have to have an engine model #,and what brand(briggs,kohler,tecumseh),because each engine maker will have several types of linkages.A picture of the engine/carb would help,also.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

The linkage from the throttle plate goes to the governer arm mounted on the side of the motor- this should have a spring around it . You need to hook this up while the carb is off the motor .

Chokes are set up all different ways - some are activated by the throttle, some have thier own cable to a button on the dash bord .


----------

